# What To Do With Maple Butter?



## black chef (Sep 3, 2006)

i purchased some maple butter at whole foods today on the advice of the butcher who recommended using it as part of a glaze for either salmon or chicken.

i've got some salmon... anyone got suggestions?


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 3, 2006)

What the heck is it? Sounds like it belongs on pancakes.


----------



## Alix (Sep 3, 2006)

OMG! Smear it on your toast. Don't waste it on salmon!


----------



## black chef (Sep 3, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> What the heck is it? Sounds like it belongs on pancakes.



http://www.vtonly.com/mplbuttr.htm

i couldn't find a pic or description of the brand i bought, but here's a competitor...

it's just maple syrup whipped into a butter-like spread.

i'm wondering... just how can i use it on a maple-soy glaze for salmon?


----------



## Alix (Sep 3, 2006)

Just whisk some soy sauce into it and that will do it. What kind of salmon do you have? And is it a whole fish or filleted? 

Seriously though, you have a piece of heaven there. Enjoy every morsel of it. 

Sorry, I'm a serious maple addict. I'm absolutely green with envy over here.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 3, 2006)

Could of sworn I had posted in here, oh well....


I had stated, your butcher is on the right track. I would baste your salmon with it. We use to do a maple giger glazed salmon, on a cedar plank. It was great. If you add a little oarange and cilantro, it is a nice addition.


----------



## black chef (Sep 3, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Just whisk some soy sauce into it and that will do it. What kind of salmon do you have? And is it a whole fish or filleted?
> 
> Seriously though, you have a piece of heaven there. Enjoy every morsel of it.
> 
> Sorry, I'm a serious maple addict. I'm absolutely green with envy over here.



i'm in houston, texas and i have LOTS of seafood options... but the best i've found so far is fresh, never frozen, wild sockeye salmon-either in fillets or cut in steaks.

there's no need to be green with envy... just get to whole foods and buy some even though it's NOT cheap.


----------



## Alix (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't buy maple butter because I would have to share it. I know...that sounds awful doesn't it? I have maple coffee that I jealously guard. I'm weird.  

I think sockeye is by far the nicest type of salmon, and it really doesn't need much in the way of help for flavour, so be modest in what you baste on it. Good luck and make sure you tell us how it turned out.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 3, 2006)

From what I could find - Maple Butter is simply Maple Syrup cooked down to the consistency of a spread. I could see where this would have the benefit of not being as runny as syrup in some applications - such as in a glaze.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 4, 2006)

You could also eat it out of a jar with a spoon, just as any true nutella lovers would do...


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 4, 2006)

as a canadian im going to try not to over react and jump through my screen to steal it from you BUT

the real question is WHAT CANT YOU DO WITH IT.. i sautee tofu in it butter my toast add it to my crumbles

goes in my apple pie 

smoothered on a peice of bread and cheese

used in cookies.. 

Cut open a squash scoop out seeds replaced with maple butter
ok i need to stop


----------



## black chef (Sep 4, 2006)

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> as a canadian im going to try not to over react and jump through my screen to steal it from you BUT
> 
> the real question is WHAT CANT YOU DO WITH IT.. i sautee tofu in it butter my toast add it to my crumbles
> 
> ...



we must be kin...

after buying the maple butter, i immediately went over to the vegetables and snatched-up a nice medium-sized butternut squash.

i guess it'll be wild sockeye salmon with a maple butter ginger glaze, baked butternut squash with maple butter and salad.  

oh yeah, and for dessert... i'll have the university of miami OVER florida state at 7 pm CST.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 4, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> You could also eat it out of a jar with a spoon, just as any true nutella lovers would do...


YUM!


----------



## black chef (Sep 4, 2006)

ok... here are the results from two different approaches:  

first i marinated a salmon steak in equal parts soy sauce and maple syrup combined with 2 T of dark rum for 3 hours.

in the non-stick skillet, i did a quick sear with a mixture of butter and olive oil and thru it in the oven to continue cooking.  after 5 min in the oven, i removed it and applied the maple butter and then, put it back in the oven (it was off) for about a min.

result:  OK, but nothing to talk about.

2nd approach.  i marinated 3 tilapia fillets in 2 T soy sauce & 2 T maple syrup, fresh ground ginger, and in the juice of 1 ripe mango with a few mango pieces (about half the mango) thrown-in for good measure. 

again, i let them marinate for 3 hours and pan fried them until all the way cooked.  then, i removed them to a plate, and poured the marinade (including the mango pieces) in the skillet, dumped-in about 2 T lurpak butter and cooked it down until thick... then, added-in the fillets to warm them up.

result:  i'm giving myself 4 stars out of 5... this was delicious.

i need more experimentation with the maple butter...


----------

